# Detector de llama UV



## ElPack (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola compañeros.

Estoy desarrollando una aplicación para controlar el encendido de unos quemadores de gas para un horno industrial, y el detector de la llama utiliza una lámpara de UV de cuatro pines y con la siguiente referencia:

                                  Sylvania P607.105

He estado navegando por internet, pero apenas he encontrado información sobre la misma.

¿Alguien conoce este tipo de lámpara? Si es así, agradecería que me facilitara la información técnica que posea.

De antemano mil gracias.

Saludos
ElPack


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

Encarar un proyecto en base a un componente difícil de conseguir no es muy lógico.
¿ Que función cumple tu lámpara ?
¿ No se puede reemplazar por LED´s Ultravioletas?


----------



## zorattigm (Mar 2, 2010)

Estimado:

Podrias facilitarnos el modelo y marca de tu detector de llama

Muchas Gracias

Gabriel


----------



## ElPack (Mar 3, 2010)

El modelo es el CR-36, y la empresa que la comercializa en España es APQ.

De todas formas, ya he encontrado algo equivalente que me ha servido.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2010)

. . . claro , es un sensor (receptor) no una lámpara (emisora) de UV . . .


----------



## marioearce (Jul 27, 2012)

Buenas!!

Mi consulta es esta 

Me estoy armando un quemador para fundir aluminio y en el control de falla de flama (que no es honeywell) voy a utilizar un sensor UV honeywell c7027A, tengo entendido que tengo que amplificar la señal para que me lo lea el control, yo consegui para amplificar la señal un componente honeywell R7290A1001 pero no supe como conectarlo o hacer que me funcione correctamente mis preguntas son:

1 como conecto el sensor uv al amplificador que menciono anteriormente ( si alguien lo ha intentado alguna vez) 

2 si alguien tiene el diseño de un amplificador que me funcione con este sensor se lo agradeceria mucho que me envie los planos 

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2012)

Los sensores ópticos de llama tienen el problema de ensuciarse con hollín , y por eso comunmente se aplican por ionizacion.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A6dec67-l8wx&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=sensor+de+llama&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff19%2Fpuente-h-mosfet-n-66343%2Findex2.html&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff19%2Fpuente-h-mosfet-n-66343%2F&ss=3680j1064200j15

Saludos !


----------



## bcq veron (Nov 3, 2012)

El sensor C7047A Minipeeper Uktraviolet Flame  Detector es la foto celda ultravioleta,
Honeywell lo mismo que el amplificador R7290 A 1001 con 3 segundos de respuesta de flama, para húsar en los controles primarios de flama R4795A, D.
Perdón mi pregunta es cual protecto relevador que no es Honeywell, de que marca y modelo.
Saludos Cordiales


----------

